# Advice For Shiny Case Pics.



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

How can I stop taking pics of my fingers on chrome cases? Like this.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

First thing dont shoot head on.

Shiny things will always reflect so give it something neutral to reflect like a sheet of paper or even the sky. The few non embarrasing watch shots I've taken were with a white bucket over the watch and shoot through a hole, not head on. Then it reflects the inside if the bucket.

Oh and delete 98% of what you take


----------

